# Recording problems with M-Audio Delta 1010LT and Sonar



## TomAwesome (Feb 6, 2008)

I figured this fit better here than in the recording studio forum because it seems to be more of a technical issue. Anyway, I got an M-Audio Delta 1010LT PCI card yesterday. It's a neat piece of hardware, but I'm having trouble recording with it. After spending all night working on it, I've made some progress, but I don't quite seem to be there yet. It's probably going to end up being some stupid thing that I've overlooked, but I'm the kind of guy that usually sticks with the motherboard's built in sound card, so this is a little different for me.

I'm using Sonar, and I can't seem to get the audio into the DAW from my POD X3 Live. The connections are fine, and I can hear the audio through the speakers. Sonar doesn't seem to want to let me choose the right inputs, though. I think it might be a driver issue. Sonar keeps defaulting back to the ASIO4ALL drivers, even when I tell it to use the M-Audio Delta ASIO drivers. In the drivers tab of the audio options window where I choose which ins and outs I want to use, it shows all the analog ins/outs with ASIO4ALL drivers as being selectable. Under that, the same analog ins/outs and the S/PDIF ins/outs are listed with the M-Audio ASIO drivers, but they're grayed out and aren't selectable.

I was originally going to record with the S/PDIF, but I decided to try one of the analog inputs with the ASIO4ALL drivers, since that's all that was selectable. I selected the appropriate input on the audio track, but the audio still wasn't going through to the DAW.

Does anyone have any idea what might be going on here? The troubleshooting in the M-Audio manual basically says that most problems are caused by IRQ conflicts, but that doesn't really seem to be what's going on here.

Edit: The analog ins and outs are working with the ASIO4ALL drivers now, but it's still forcing me to use those, and I've still got no usable S/PDIF.


----------



## Thomas (Feb 6, 2008)

Somewhat off-topic, but are you connecting the Pod into the Audio Delta sound card? If so, is there any particular reason you connect the Pod directly through USB and record that way?


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 6, 2008)

Thomas said:


> Somewhat off-topic, but are you connecting the Pod into the Audio Delta sound card? If so, is there any particular reason you connect the Pod directly through USB and record that way?



Yes, the POD is plugged into the M-Audio card. If you meant to ask if there's any reason I _don't_ record the POD directly via USB, it's because I was having trouble with that, too. It wasn't really working right for me at all. I heard that it's currently a pretty common problem with the X3s, though, and I'm a lot closer to getting this sound card working for me than I was with the POD USB. I was able to record using my vocalist's Digitech RPX400 as an external USB sound card, but it sounded like crap.


----------



## Thomas (Feb 6, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Yes, the POD is plugged into the M-Audio card. If you meant to ask if there's any reason I _don't_ record the POD directly via USB, it's because I was having trouble with that, too. It wasn't really working right for me at all. I heard that it's currently a pretty common problem with the X3s, though, and I'm a lot closer to getting this sound card working for me than I was with the POD USB. I was able to record using my vocalist's Digitech RPX400 as an external USB sound card, but it sounded like crap.


To be honest, I think it would be wiser to work on getting the Pod working through USB, as hooking it up to a redundant middle-man (your sound card) very much seems like a patch-solution to me.

By connecting it like you described in your initial post, it is almost certainly bound to lower your signal quality. I know it has every time I plugged mine into a soundcard, but then again, those were probably not anywhere as good as an Audio Delta.

You seem to be using Windows, and I do not have any experience with setting the Pod up there, but I'm sure a lot of the folks who post here, particularly in the 'Recording Studio' section, do.

I know this isn't very helpful regarding your initial problem, but I'm almost certain it will work out with a little effort.


----------



## keithb (Feb 6, 2008)

Sonar is weird about picking ASIO devices. I have a PODxt and a M-audio Firewire Solo. I run the POD through the M-audio interface since I want to be able to record the POD and use the mic/line inputs on the M-audio without restarting my DAW, and ASIO doesn't support multiple devices.

However, if I have my PODxt powered on when I start Sonar, it always gets selected as the ASIO device rather than the M-audio interface. I searched a bit and it seems that this is a common problem with Sonar, and there's no real workaround. I'm guessing you're experiencing a similar problem. Maybe try switching to the WDM/KS drivers?


----------

